# Getting a Job in Germany



## marinereefer

I know this might sound stupid, but whats the best approach for getting an IT job in Germany? Work Permit visa sounds too costly, any other protocol that you guys would suggest?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Not sure what you mean by "Work Permit visa sounds too costly" - to get a "work permit visa" means you find a job first and then the cost is borne by the employer (for the most part). You really want to stay away from any "visa agent" who is looking to you to pay them to "find you a job." Generally in Europe it's the employer who pays a "headhunter" to find them candidates for a job being filled.


----------



## marinereefer

Bevdeforges said:


> Not sure what you mean by "Work Permit visa sounds too costly" - to get a "work permit visa" means you find a job first and then the cost is borne by the employer (for the most part). You really want to stay away from any "visa agent" who is looking to you to pay them to "find you a job." Generally in Europe it's the employer who pays a "headhunter" to find them candidates for a job being filled.


 Let me re-phrase my question. getting a PR via an agent looks like a bad call, infact my agent is offering a discount as well, but then holding a huge amount of cash with me and then getting a Permit for 6 months is a risky call. On the other hand the other way to get in would be to get hired by a German company and then let the employer take care of all the work permit stuff. for getting a job, I believe they need fluent German, but are they that willing to hire talent outside Germany?


----------



## Bevdeforges

marinereefer said:


> I believe they need fluent German, but are they that willing to hire talent outside Germany?


That is, indeed, the question.

I found a job in Germany from the US quite a few years ago. But, it was through a headhunter (based in the US) who had a working relationship with the head office of the company that hired me. They were specifically looking for a particular profile which I happened to meet. Fluency in German was a key factor, but also prior "international" experience in my field (one which involves differences that are country-based).

Chances are that no employer is going to hire from outside Germany unless they are unable to find the particular profile or skills set that they feel they need in the immediate area. Hiring from overseas involves considerable hassle and expense over and above just posting a job with the local unemployment office or on an online job search site. If you have the background to justify them going to the extra hassle and the expense of things like paying for (or at least assisting with) your relocation, finding a place to live and otherwise getting established, then go for it. But be prepared to market yourself.


----------



## ALKB

marinereefer said:


> Let me re-phrase my question. getting a PR via an agent looks like a bad call, infact my agent is offering a discount as well, but then holding a huge amount of cash with me and then getting a Permit for 6 months is a risky call. On the other hand the other way to get in would be to get hired by a German company and then let the employer take care of all the work permit stuff. for getting a job, I believe they need fluent German, but are they that willing to hire talent outside Germany?


What the agent is offering is not PR - permanent residence is acquired usually after five years of continual lawful residence and meeting additional requirements such as language skills. In some cases, indefinite leave can be achieved much earlier but only if the applicant was in Germany under BlueCard rather than a classic work permit.

The six months permit is called a Jobseeker visa. It does not give you any right to work, hence the need for a large amount of money for living expenses so you don't end up living under a bridge.

The jobseeker visa serves as a pre-clearance, enabling you to apply for jobs and attend interviews in Germany in person, giving reassurance to any prospective employer that you actually meet all the requirements for a work permit and making the work permit application process a lot easier and quicker.

All in all, a terrible idea in the current pandemic.


----------



## Far359

The job seeker visa for Germany is a Long-Term Residency Permit. The Jobseeker Visa allows you to stay in the country for six months and look for a job. You will receive a work visa if at the end of the six months you have found a place of employment, so you can work and live there.


----------

